
Vint Cerf on Colbert - maroonblazer
The intersection of HN readers and Colbert viewers is probably pretty large but I still thought this was worth contributing.<p>Watching Colbert (and Stewart) I notice how much the internet informs their content. So when they invite and engage with one of the internet&#x27;s principals it&#x27;s hugely satisfying.<p>Vint Cert was the guest last night (Tuesday). The icing on the cake is that Vint not only avoids becoming a plaything for Colbert - as many of Colbert&#x27;s guests are - but that he knocks Colbert off balance. And Colbert, as he always does, handles it with aplomb.<p>Great watching.<p>Part 1 of the interview:http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thecolbertreport.cc.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;08a2dg&#x2F;vint-cerf-pt--1<p>Part 2 of the interview: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thecolbertreport.cc.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;x9hnxr&#x2F;vint-cerf-pt--2
======
stbullard
Clickable:

[http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/08a2dg/vint-cerf-pt--
1](http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/08a2dg/vint-cerf-pt--1)

Part 2:

[http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/x9hnxr/vint-cerf-pt--
2](http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/x9hnxr/vint-cerf-pt--2)

~~~
kwijibob
If only there was a convenient way to get from one URL to another URL!

I'm sure Tim Berners-Lee stubs his toe every time someone posts a non-
clickable link on the web.

------
vacri
I remember seeing Vint Cerf speak at LCA - he's a very good speaker, and great
at keeping the crowd's attention. He mentioned that his biggest (professional)
regret was not separating TCP and IP more thoroughly - it turned out that the
layered model had worked wonderfully, and this mixing of these two layers
caused later problems, unforseen at the time.

------
henrikgs
Anyone got a link for outside of US? Or do I need proxy/VPN to see this?

Edit: Found it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ann2q4VPiF8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ann2q4VPiF8)

~~~
JonnieCache
Tip: All of comedy centrals websites are extremely trusting when it comes to
the X-Forwarded-For header.

~~~
caractacus
.... until South Park completes its switch to Hulu in a couple of months.

------
work_bin
Being asked "What makes you so sure you're not in the Matrix?" by Vint Cerf
would be the closest I could ever get to a 'spiritual moment'.

~~~
Kenji
Yeah and for the following minute he looked at the table, rather than Vint
Cerf's face, when he was talking. Amusing.

------
gbog
I don't even know what is Colbert, can someone explain? For me it is the name
of a great man of power under Louis XIV or something like that.

~~~
peterkelly
Stephen Colbert is a popular comedian on US television. His character is a
parody of right-wing commentators like Bill O'Reilly.

If you haven't seen him before, check out some of his clips on youtube, you
won't regret it :)

Edit: Unless you have something else important to do today, or for that matter
this week...

~~~
strathmeyer
Just never head or him referred to as only his last name. Perhaps you should
review how English names are used??

~~~
smeyer
I live in the northeastern part of the US and it is extremely common for me to
hear him referred to by just his last name. For all I know it's a regional
thing, but it certainly isn't rare.

~~~
jamesbritt
Same here. I think a) It's fairly common to refer to famous people by their
last names (Gates, Jobs, etc.) b) The show is "The Colbert Report", so
"Colbert" works as a shortened version. Hence, "Did you catch Clinton on
Colbert last night?"

In any event this sort of usage is pretty typical.

------
purephase
Links for Canadians (and possibly other non-USians):
[http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheColbertReport?vid=39...](http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheColbertReport?vid=397742)

------
tabrischen
I like how he actually attempted to address that 'carpet bomb the world with
AOL CDs comment'. Some serious awesomeness going on there.

------
terravion
Indeed, great interview... thanks for sharing.

